# Q45 engine swap



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

Has anyone did a q45 engine swap into a s14 holla if you have


----------



## Nissan4life913 (Oct 2, 2006)

i have done it into a s13....but the s14 from what i hear is easier to do...


----------



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

did you have enough room and what tranny did you use


----------



## Nissan4life913 (Oct 2, 2006)

not really enough room...lol...you will need to cut part of the sub frame out and the frame....and you will need to use a 300zx turbo or na tranny but you will have to get the bell housing machined and get an adapter plate for it.....i bought the kit from mazworx.com....


----------



## kris325 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think I will be trying this soon as well to I have the engine just looking for another shell. Do you know what wiring I will need to do ? I em coming back to nissan ya ya cant wait anyway.. cut the frame eh damn 

kris


----------



## kris325 (Nov 16, 2010)

I was wondering if you mean the 300zx tranny or the rb26 trannny 300zx z32tt. I em unsure there is a z32tt for sale I will pick it up if so


----------

